# Can anyone recommend me a good gaming router?



## MatTheCat (Dec 3, 2011)

I have a girlfriend who likes to sit all evening and stream Youtube videos of cute animals and various other banal §hite and this is seriously impacting my quality BF3 time in the evenings.

It is pissing me off enough to make me want to get a router that will allow me to restrict bandwidth to the connection going to her laptop, whilst giving my PC priority (especially with regards to ping).

Any suggestions?


----------



## Frick (Dec 3, 2011)

what router do you have? if it supports dd-wrt you can add QoS policies


----------



## MatTheCat (Dec 3, 2011)

Frick said:


> what router do you have? if it supports dd-wrt you can add QoS policies



I got a Netgear 834G...

i looked into it already..I cant limit connections with this router.


----------



## Munki (Dec 4, 2011)

Normally I do not reccommend D-Link products, but I have had some pretty good results with this router:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000Z7AKGC/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 4, 2011)

Just disable wireless on your router when you play. 

"Hun, I can't get access to the inet"

"Inet's down for the moment hun" and happy gaming!


----------



## kciaccio (Dec 4, 2011)

They have software called netlimiter 

http://www.netlimiter.com/


----------



## JustaTinkerer (Dec 4, 2011)

Good to see loving sharing relationships growing on the forum.

It might help you if you talk to her, I know, I know its much easier just to limit her connection ruining the time she most likely enjoys as much as you enjoy BF3 just so you dont rage quit blaming a bad connection.  (joke)

In all seriousness I dont think http://www.netlimiter.com/ will work, its for server based networks.

The D-Link DGL-4500 Xtreme N is a fine option.


----------



## kciaccio (Dec 4, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend it if I were not using it on my own computer. When you install it on your computer, you control all internet traffic on your network and can limit the bandwidth to each program using an internet connection in the entire network in your house.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Dec 5, 2011)

I have used Netgear Pro for the last umpteen years and been very happy with it.  (Consumer netgear has always come up a bit short IMO).

However, I am now migrating to Ubiquiti. I have used their Nanostation M2 and am seriously impressed. I prefer it over DDRT.  Ubiquiti is very robust. It is (was originally) targeted to small ISP providers. Management features are good.

I think this product is what you want http://www.ubnt.com/airrouter


----------



## MatTheCat (Dec 6, 2011)

Munki said:


> Normally I do not reccommend D-Link products, but I have had some pretty good results with this router:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000Z7AKGC/?tag=tec06d-20



I like the looks of that....

...not easy to find in the UK though.


----------



## v12dock (Dec 7, 2011)

Netgear N600 + ddwrt = incredibly powerful


----------



## Chewers (Dec 7, 2011)

D-Link

    DIR-855 Dual Band Draft 802.11n Wireless Router
    DIR-660 Limited Edition Xtreme N Gigabit Router
    DIR-655 Xtreme N Gigabit Router
    DIR-635 Wireless N Broadband Router
    DAP-1555 Xtreme N Duo MediaBridge
    DGL-4500 Xtreme N Gaming Router
    DGL-4300 GamerLounge Wireless 108G Gaming Router
    DGL-4100 GamerLounge Broadband Gigabit Gaming Router
    DI-724GU Wireless 108G QoS Gigabit Office Router

Linksys

    WRT-330N Wireless-N Gigabit Gaming Router

SMC

    SMCWBR14-N2 Barricade N Pro Wireless Broadband Router

Trendnet

    TEW-633GR Wireless N Gigabit Router
    TEW-631BRP Wireless N Firewall Router

All this uses Ubicom Stream Engine which was developed for low latency gaming.. I personaly use DGL-4300 from DLink. Servs perfect, only after some heavy file transfers (torrents) it heats little bit up..


----------



## Liquid Cool (Dec 7, 2011)

Chewers has a good list...

I use the DIR-655 and it will handle what you're looking to do..., but it is also good at automatically routing traffic...  It's on sale quite often at Newegg.  I've had very good luck with mine and I've also set up two for relatives. 

I've had it for about 8 months handling OOMA, NetFlix/HULU+, and 2 pc's...hasn't dropped a connection yet.

I will add, since Chewers mentioned his...that I owned the DGL-4300 for 5 years before this one and it was the best router I've owned.  Tough as nails and never dropped a connection in the time I owned it.  Except once...the power supply died.  $15 for a new one on Amazon and I was right back up again.  Seriously good router, but limited to B/G.

Best, 

Liquid Cool


----------

